# Raccourci non fonctionnel



## Clarusad (29 Décembre 2021)

Je souhaite ouvrir le panneau des réglages de l'égaliseur en appuyant sur un raccourcis. Pour cela j'utilise ce code que je transmets à Safari :

```
prefs:root=MUSIC&path=com.apple.Music:EQ
```
Lorsque je teste dans l'application Raccourcis, ça fonctionne.
Dès que j'enregistre sur l'accueil ça fonctionne plus 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi et comment résoudre le soucis ?
Merci


----------



## Chris K (29 Décembre 2021)

Heuu chez moi ça fonctionne.


----------



## Clarusad (3 Janvier 2022)

OK.Dans ce cas, comment investiguer afin de connaître les raisons qui font que ça ne fonctionne pas ?
Merci


----------



## Chris K (3 Janvier 2022)

Alors là… aucune idée. Tu es dans la derniere version d’iOS ? Tu as éteint et rallumé ?


----------



## Clarusad (4 Janvier 2022)

En effet : redémarrer l'iPhone à résolu le problème.
Merci pour l'astuce


----------

